

Crash the Inauguration: How to Be at the Woodstock of Washington - brianchesky
http://www.crashtheinauguration.com

======
steveplace
Great pr/bizdev move on the part of the creators (airbedandbreakfast.com)

------
blasdel
I'm a native Washingtonian, and I'm totally going to go if it's remotely
possible for me to be in DC.

    
    
      Mom's apartment
       * 0.6mi from National Mall
       * Couch in living room
       * Internet available

~~~
JacobAldridge
And I'm a native Australian.

So I'm totally going to go if it's possible for me to remotely be in DC.

------
paddy_m
My mother grew up in DC and was around for many inaugurations. They used to
make metal parking signs for the inauguration saying "Kennedy Innauguration
January 20th 1961". After the inauguration my uncles would go around and take
the signs down. We have many inauguration signs around my grandmother's house.
Now the signs are paper :(

------
pragmatic
Woodstock of Washington?

~~~
brianchesky
Estimated to be 4-5 million people, and the city is keeping bars open until
5am.

~~~
pragmatic
That sounds like a recipe for disaster.

There are going to be riots and the capital (and capitol) will be burned to
the ground.

On second thought, that's maybe not a bad thing. We could get some real change
then.

------
anamax
Most people who claim to have been at Woodstock weren't.

